# Pure Bred Breeders, LLC



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

No CARING,reputable breeder will use a broker. the COE of parent clubs forbids it.
The entire thing is a "red flag".


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would not buy a dog from any broker. I would want to go to a breeder's home and see how the dogs are raised, the dogs themselves and to speak with the breeder. See the clearances of the heart,eye, elbow an hips. 

Too many times those brokers are getting them from a bunch of puppy mills and you have no recourse if there is something wrong with the puppy. Are you supposed to ship the sick puppy back to the broker? If you are like me, you wouldnt want to part with a puppy that you have fallen in love with and then you are dealing with paying for medical deals that you didnt expect right off the bat. 

If you are looking for a breeder in a particular area, just let us know where you are at, and we can recommend some good breeders in that area that have done all the clearances.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I could never buy a puppy off of a website that has a "buy now" button and accepts paypal payments without ever meeting you. I didn't look at the website, because I can't access it at work, but I'm guessing that this is one of these websites. I would prefer to buy from a breeder that sees the puppies as living things rather than merchandise, at the very minimum.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

RUN! Responsible, ethical breeders do not sell through brokers, nor do they sell puppies to individuals sight unseen. Testimonials can be faked, very easily, and even those who write a testimonial may not remain happy with their choice.

There are so many good breeders in your area, why take a chance on a broker?

The Potomac Valley club should be able to help:

Puppy Referral

Try Golden Breeders Resource also, but vet carefully, as some of the kennels they have listed are less than ideal.

Under Community at the top of the page, click on Useful Links and then the Puppy 
Buyers Checklist. This will give you some great information on how to buy a Golden puppy.

Good luck in your search, and don't be afraid to come here and ask about a particular kennel or breeder.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

The name alone should be enough to scare anyone off....

The best thing to do is to find a reputable, responsible breeder who breeds for the sake of bettering the breed, not for the money. You'll want a breeder who does hip, elbow, eye, and cardiac clearances on their dogs and who can show proof of past generations of dogs who have had the same health clearances. You can even look into a local Golden Retriever rescue group. This Purebred Breeders LLC is nothing but a slimy mill operation. I would run as far away as possible from these creeps. :no:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I would never buy a puppy from a website like that. EVER. Find a reputable breeder through a referral from your local golden retriever club. I think your other thread has some info to get you started. Good luck!


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Purebred Breeders Complaints

If you're willing to spend that much money, you can get a puppy from a reputable breeder!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A lot of people are willing to write a testimonial for a few bucks. Your instincts are spot on!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Not only does the litter this guy comes from look like doodles: Colby the Golden Retriever - Purebred Breeders - America's Top Dog Breeders on PurebredBreeders.com but the description for each puppy is identical except for the name. Yeah, they know those puppies really well. 

Absolutely no reputable breeder would ever consider selling through a puppy broker.


----------



## bvrym (Oct 17, 2010)

*Follow Up on Pure Bred Breeders, LLC*

Further research this afternoon yielded a number of very, very serious complaints on them. We put a deposit on a beautiful puppy from a very reputable breeder.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

bvrym said:


> Further research this afternoon yielded a number of very, very serious complaints on them. We put a deposit on a beautiful puppy from a very reputable breeder.


That was fast. Which breeder did you select? I'd make sure by asking in a separate thread or doing a search on the forum. 

Good luck!


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

View Investigation Report

Check out this video. This is where brokers are getting their puppies. I don't know how they are not shut down. I know our pet store here gets their puppies from them. Brokers and puppy mills are a crime....so sad.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Agree. Run. As for glowing testimonials, they aren't difficult at all to write. Doesn't mean they're true.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

TOTALLY OT but good to see you Steph!! I was thinking about you today and wondering where you've been!




FlyingQuizini said:


> Agree. Run. As for glowing testimonials, they aren't difficult at all to write. Doesn't mean they're true.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I think ANY Breed Club and Kennel Club in this world forbids the use of puppy brokers. Let alone that no breeder in their right mind should ever consider going the puppy broker route. Puppy brokers sell puppy mill pups...Regardless of their blatant lies...Here puppy brokers lie they import puppies from neighbor countries, but those pups are not papered so they cannot prove anything.


----------



## goldenas (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Everybody,
I found this site when I was surfing the other night.
Tor. - Toronto Basset Hound Puppies for Sale by Basset Hound Breeders - Toronto, Ottawa, Mississauga, Hamilton, Brampton, London, Markham, and Vaughan
Same puppies different name on the website. 
When you phone the number listed it goes to somewhere in the states. People seem to answer 24/7.
I wonder how many other different website names they advertise under.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2011)

Wow! I am a new member here. I found this thread and recognize the photographs of two puppies we were close to visiting yesterday! They obviously were already in the hands of this broker. We backed off because there were so many puppies and so many adults and no pedigree or clearance published on the web pages. It scared me. Now that I've seen the broker site, I'm glad I trusted my intuition and joined this forum! You make a good point. Why would any loving responsible breeder turn puppies over to a broker? And to think, I told this breeder our last dog was a pet store dog who suffered her entire life from being caged and swept away to a pet store! We started our journey to buy a Euro Cream Golden back in early April. We're working with breeder #3 now. I never knew how steep the learning curve was to find reputable breeders who are telling you the true facts. I'm so discouraged!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

An excellent starting point if you like the English type is

English Goldens in North America - Litters - Breeders - Stud Dogs

It is unfortunate that the English type/lighter color has gotten so very popular, because there are a lot of very poor "breeders" out there capitalizing on that.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks, Linda! I noticed that the same puppy for sale for $2000 from the breeder is listed for $3275. I guess you pay for the puppy being torn away from its litter and put with a broker. we are so ready for a puppy. We lost our 14 year old Lab last Fall and by early Spring we were ready to begin with a new puppy to love. We live in a cold climate so wanted a Spring litter. We also want a puppy who comes to us well-socialized and not raised in a kennel - or worse, kept from birth to adoption in a garage or barn with no phone, traffic noises, people or television - sounds they need to learn as part of their early imprinting. My first hard lesson? The breeder will tell you whatever you want to hear. The second lesson? Some breeders are excellent and some will tell you whatever you want to hear. My third lesson? Trying to figure out the difference! Sadly, we wasted time with the wrong breeder and now are running out of time to find a puppy that will arrive before September. 

I think you are right! These English type have gotten popular in the US and we chose this strain precisely because we were trying to avoid line breeding. Well, I guess we were a little late to the party!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, nothing wrong with line breeding, done by a knowledgeable breeder. The main thing is to find a knowledgeable breeder. The website I listed is very good. Contact the kennels and stud dog owners even if they don't have a litter listed-there is a strong awareness of who is doing what in the dog world and they should be able to refer you to a breeder.

Finding a September puppy may be difficult, but don't get stuck on that or you may never find a puppy. Puppies aren't born according to what is convenient for puppy buyers  It gets cold here in Wisconsin too, and snow often comes early  I have had litters ready to go in October and even February, all were lovely puppies who adjusted well to their new homes.

And of course, health and longevity are most important. You can check pedigrees at k9data.com, and clearances at offa.org (at least for dogs in the States).

You may want to start a new thread, more specific to what you are looking for, and some of our Maine members may be able to help you.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2011)

You are so right - It isn't line breeding but it is line breeding with an inexperienced breeder! This conversation is truly about puppy brokerage - which scares me. I almost ended up buying one of these puppies without even realizing it. in fact, until I read this thread, I didn't know there are large-scale puppy mills pumping out Euro Creams too! Thanks for the links - and for taking the time to reply to a new somewhat confused member. I certainly was surprised to see a puppy we almost bought on Thursday ($2000) show up on a thread for a puppy broker on Sunday for $3275. It tells you I still have a great deal to learn!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

These sites scare me as well! I think of all the unsuspecting puppy buyers who are misled by the marketing ploys, and the poor puppies as well.

It may not be the same puppy, either-it looks like they may use some "stock" photos of puppies, and not the actual puppy itself. Probably figuring that most people won't realize it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Personally don't know of any "good" "English" golden breeders in Maine. But I do know some bad ones. I've certainly never seen them showing in conformation, obedience, or rally. And caveat emptor, the parents should not be the only ones with clearances, there should be generations of clearances behind them.... if you are looking outside of Maine, then you might get a good puppy. And the European goldens have their own health issues as well.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont know of any breeders of "european" type in Maine either but there are a few of us in NH and a couple in Mass. 

Tahnee thanks... for the comments on the english type 

there is nothing wrong with english type the problem is that with popularity alot of disreputable people have come to the table to make money. 

the website you gave is an excellent one to start the search and they have changed the requirements to be listed on the site now... not just anyone can have a link there.... 

I personally am not having a litter until next year... which reminds me I have to print up some cards... 

as for line breeding like Tahnee said there is nothing wrong with line breeding done by a responsible knowledgeable breeder... and going to american or english lines has nothing to do with avoiding line breeding... 

know your breeder, do your homework and find someone reputable.... regardless of what type or style you prefer 

you won't find breeders with european type dogs competing in conformation in the states due to the type/style differences... its honestly a waste of money. Most of us go to Canada where the standard is much more accepting of our dogs. As for the other venues.. I dont know why you don't see anyone there... we have our English boy enterred in obedience in Keene NH in two weeks... I am hopeful he will stay in the ring this time. 

as for clearances Sally's Mom is right you have to look for generations of clearances... just keep in mind that they don't do heart clearances in the UK so you might not find the generations of heart clearances that you are looking for. The kennel clubs there are just beginning to talk about adding heart clearances to the list of recommended clearances. 


S


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

This is so sad - I can't believe people sell puppies through brokers, it is just so tragic. Anyone who is considering a puppy from a website like this - please run the opposite direction as fast as you can!!!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

And a client of mine who got her "American" Golden whose breeder also breeds "Euro whites" told me that her breeder doesn't like the look of the light ones, BUT people will buy them.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> And a client of mine who got her "American" Golden whose breeder also breeds "Euro whites" told me that her breeder doesn't like the look of the light ones, BUT people will buy them.


I personally prefer some color but I breed for structure not color.... my connie was one of the lightest pups in my last litter... I kept her because she was structurally lovely despite her color


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Shalva, I know that you breed with integrity..it is every one else out there breeding for color.... that irritates me.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Please don't get discouraged!!!
There are wonderful dogs out there and good breeders too!
If you read and hang around ...the red flags will become more and more obvious.





Pilgrim said:


> Wow! I am a new member here. I found this thread and recognize the photographs of two puppies we were close to visiting yesterday! They obviously were already in the hands of this broker. We backed off because there were so many puppies and so many adults and no pedigree or clearance published on the web pages. It scared me. Now that I've seen the broker site, I'm glad I trusted my intuition and joined this forum! You make a good point. Why would any loving responsible breeder turn puppies over to a broker? And to think, I told this breeder our last dog was a pet store dog who suffered her entire life from being caged and swept away to a pet store! We started our journey to buy a Euro Cream Golden back in early April. We're working with breeder #3 now. I never knew how steep the learning curve was to find reputable breeders who are telling you the true facts. I'm so discouraged!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Sally's Mom said:


> Shalva, I know that you breed with integrity..it is every one else out there breeding for color.... that irritates me.


I know you get it.... I just honestly often feel the need to jump in here... especially when it seems like in so many of these threads everyone who breeds english/european type get lumped together as only being in it for the money or being irresponsible... 

We do try to do it right and do right by the dogs... so thanks for acknowledging that 
s


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 22, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Please don't get discouraged!!!
> There are wonderful dogs out there and good breeders too!
> If you read and hang around ...the red flags will become more and more obvious.


Thanks! I am so grateful to know we changed our minds before we made a terrible mistake. What are the odds that we just almost bought one of these "puppy mill" puppies from the breeder who had the same dog placed with this broker - and I found this thread? We decided on Thursday to stop, think and reconsider. We were leaving early Saturday morning to buy at least one puppy. You know, we are not new dog owners. We believe in breeding for health and temperament. We opted for a type of Golden that supposedly was less popular. We checked websites looking for a litter whelped in late Spring - Early Summer. and we still almost ended up with a puppy with this awful puppy broker's page. We were trying to do things correctly. What happens to the family who is not doing their research? And I was absolutely determined not to deal with a puppy mill. Ha! I almost got caught. 

I will start a new thread - as this one is about puppy brokers - but we found a beautiful puppy, whelped in June, and as I am smarter (I hope) I believe we now are committing to a careful ethical breeder who takes excellent care of her puppies even before they are conceived. 

But what bothers me more is that this puppy brokerage business is so pervasive. Did you read the reviews on that business? And they masquerade as several different businesses. It almost broke my heart to read about a puppy who was so handicapped (from arrival) that he could not walk. Sick puppies, puppies in pain, puppies shipped in spite of cancellation, penalties of $495 because the new owner's father had a stroke and she had to pull out, no responses when there are problems ... and all of this is tied up in a pretty package with "free" health insurance, guarantees and promises of pedigrees that never arrive.

Like everyone else, I've seen the specials on television about puppy mills - and read about that house where 50 sick dogs were rescued by the authorities. But this brokerage business is insidious as good people can be scammed and bad people could adopt some of these innocent animals without any breeder interview to see if they would suit a sweet Golden.

How can anyone hand over their beautiful puppies to a broker? It makes me so sad.

I already love this Forum - and the caring informed people who inhabit this place. :You_Rock_

And one of you who responded lives 30 minutes from me. What are the odds? I see a puppy play date in our future. Fantastic!


----------

